# EV's on mass from TED by Betterplace



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
I had not seen this presentation before but it is truly inspirational.

Do listen to the whole 18 minute talk ... I think he has a brilliant plan 
for electric cars.

http://www.ted.com/talks/shai_agassi_on_electric_cars.html

Then go to his web site http://www.betterplace.com/ to see some more detail 
Should we be lobbying the government to be involved?

Cheers

David (thanks to DJP for sending it to me)


----------

